# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Adiós a la magia (Inocentada 2012)

## Coloclom

Nota de moderación: 
Como no sabemos hasta donde llega lo que es material de él y lo que es de otros usuarios que se lo prestaron en algun momento, pasamos a notificar de los artículos que se sospecha no son suyos poniendolo en rojo, si alguien cree que hay algo que tambien es suyo y fué prestado a dicha persona pedimos notifique por MP a moderación (principalmente a Magnity) o lo ponga en el post.
Como ya muchos sabeis después de la operación la movilidad de mi mano  derecha ha quedado reducida al 20% y a parte de que me es imposible  hacer magia, el simple hecho de ver algo delante relacionado con la  magia me resulta bastante frustrante.

Así que después de mucho  pensarlo, he decido regalar todas mis cosas a alguien que les pueda dar  uso. Y qué mejor lugar para ello que el foro.

Libros:

Cartomagia fundamental de Vicente Canuto, primera edición.

Colección de 5 tomos GEC.

La magia de Ascanio (es el cuarto libro).

Monedas a través del espejo.

13 escalones.

J.B. Bobo, magia con monedas.

La magia pensada.

Secretos cartomatemáticos.

La verdad del engaño, Slydini.

Enciclopedia Tarbell.

Expert card tecnique.

La levitación del viento. Paul Le Paigne.

La velocidad del amago. George Best

La via Mágica

Un pase preciso. Julen Guerrero.

Notas de conferencia Dani DaOrtiz

El arte de desaparecer. Eddy Merckx


Objetos:

FP talla 19

Agujero sin fondo para desapariciones

Imán de PVC transparente para levitaciones

Tarantula

Spider Pen

Tiraje en cruz para monedas

Cuerda india

corbata reversible

chaqueta innifuga

sombrero de desaparición de conejo

cambio instantaneo de ropa

barajas trucadas (varias)

baraja nemonica (tengo 10 o 12)

Colección de monedas


Juegos:


Aguja a través del cigarro

Cigarro a través de la moneda

Moneda a través del vaso

Vaso a través de la mesa (todos juntos forman una gran rutina).

Magia Borrás 2006 (conservo instrucciones).

Men In Black

Matrix

Medio lleno medio vacío


GIs:


Baul metamorfosis

Origami 2010

Zig Zag

La mujer barbuda


Aparatos electronicos:


Generador de humo invisible

Microfono inalámbrico

Altavoces mono-dual-estereo

Etapa de pontencia de tercer ciclo


Animales:

2 tórtolas blancas (macho y hembra, perfectamente enseñados)

Conejo enano raza berttfas

pez tropical theredeptuss (aguanta mucho sin respirar)

Una tortuga galápago, ideal para apariciones en boca (es muy pequeña aún).



Ahorraros de compareceros de mi, me hace más mal que bien, quien me escriba que sea porque quiere algo de lo que regalo, no necesito la pena ni la compasión de nadie.

Lo que querais escribirlo aquí, nada de MPs, no quiero quedar a mal con nadie porque me haya pedido un libro y luego yo no poder dárselo porque se le anticipara otro... Escribiendolo aquí es sencillo. El primero que lo pida se lo queda.


Pd: Los gastos de envio a cuenta del interesado. Para envios fuera de españa, los gastos de envío serán de 10 dólares americanos o el equivalente al cambio en la moneda de su país.


A ver si con suerte en los próximos días me deshago de todo

----------


## queco

Me vendria bien el Tarbell. Te paso mp

----------


## MrTrucado

Inocentemente te pido la colección de monedas, como no. Bueno y el spider pen que es baratillo, ya puestos el cambio de ropa instantaneo me viene bién de vez en cuando, y el imán de pvc que lo tuve en las manos una vez y no me decidí a comprarlo.

----------


## Alonso76

Saludos!

¡¡¡Pero qué te ha pasado!!!. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## jorgitooo

En primer lugar, me gustaria decirte muchas cosas ya que fuiste tu quien me oriento cuando no sabia ni lo que era una baraja ... Pero si asi es tu deseo no te dire nada, mas que buena suerte  :Wink1: 

De todo lo que regalas te pedire una cosa ya que considero que quiero que los demas puedan optar a cosas.

Es el spider pen. He visto que el compañero Mr trucado te lo ha pedido, en el caso de que consideres un objeto por persona para una mejor reparticion, me gustaria eso.



Gracias.

----------


## rave

Te he mandado un privado, me interesan los gec y la moneda a trav&#233;s del vaso, pero no gratis.

Saludos.

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire

----------


## sann

Cualquier libro Colocom, quitando los GEC y Canuto y el Expert tecnique que los tengo, mandame uno o dos de nivel medio avanzado, confio en tu criterio.
G.I, *Baul metamorfosis* y la *zig-zag*.pero vamos.. cualquiera de las grandes ilusiones...Siempre que querido una GI y nunca jamas he tenido ni para empezar a ahorrar..
Y el micro inalambrico.. el mio murio hace un par de meses y aun no me puedo permitir uno jej
Ni por asomo quiero esto gratis... no tengo casi dinero pero aunque sea algo simbolico, aunque sean mis estrenas..
Eres una persona increible y aunque apenas o nunca hallamos cruzado palabra por aqui te he leido muchisimo y te admiro en secreto.
Un abrazo! Cuidate!

La ilusion origami... fue uno de los motivos que me hizo empezar en la magia... aunque sea un enamorado de mis cartas... siempre he soñado con algun dia tener una gran ilusion. Esa en concreto. ( RAPIDO MAYICO jeje cuida la gran joya de las grandes ilusiones)

PD: He editado este mensaje un monton de veces, intentando no parecer un egoista avericioso, bueno.. mis mejores deseos para ti colocom!

Como dices, que necesitaras los correos, aqui te dejo el mio, santinin88@hotmail.com, para la direccion y lo que necesites.
un abrazo colocom!

----------


## Coloclom

Madre mia, no hace nada que abrí el hilo y se me ha inundado la bandeja de entrada!!! He tenido que borrar mensajes porque no me dejaba contestar a nadie!

Debo decir, y antes de que nadie me la pida, que un moderador, buen amigo y al que le debo algún favor me ha pedido la Origami. Así pues, creo justo el dársela a él. La Origami es para Mayico.

Respecto al reparto, es algo en lo que no había pensado. Así que vamos a esperar a mañana. Si muchas personas postean, creo que lo más justo sería que tocasen a una cosa por persona. Pero si no son muchos, yo quiero desacerme de todo y cuanto antes. Así que nadie se estrañe si me ha pedido una baraja y yo le mando 5, o me pide un libro y le mando 3. No quiero verlo más delante de mi. Se ha vuelto incómodo tenerlo en mi habitación.



Gran elección Sann, La velocidad del aMago es uno de mis favoritos. George Best fue máximo galardonado en 1968 y quedó tercero en 1971. Un genio sin lugar a dudas. Además, que hoy por hoy no está a la venta.


Id dejandomelo aquí por escrito, que se me colapsa la bandeja de entrada. Además, si me lo dejais aquí es mejor, sino al final todos me pedireis la misma cosa porque no sabreis si ya está pedida.

Pd: Aquellas cosas que ninguno quiera acabarán en la basura.


Se me olvidaba: Mañana a la noche me siento con paciencia y os paso mi email para que me deis vuestra dirección. Pero yo no os voy a dar la mia, ni tampoco mi número de cuenta. No acepto dinero. Solo una sonrisa, y que le saqueis partido para alegrar a otros.

----------


## Orioriol

A mi me iría muy bien el sombrero de desaparición de conejo y la corbata reversible, si es posible. Y la vía mágica de Tamariz hace tiempo que esta en mi punto de mira, bueno cualquier libro que no vayas a aprovechar, por favor que no vaya a la basura.

Si prefieres que dejemos las lamentaciones de lado, solo queda decir muchas gracias. Un abrazo

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Coloclom, desconozco todo lo relacionado con tu operación pero, si el motivo para dejar la magia es la reducción de la movilidad de tu mano derecha al 20%, solo te hago recordar que hay muchos magos que también tienen la funcionalidad de una de sus manos reducida (Jose QueSoyYo de Madrid o Codini de Barcelona), que incluso les falta una mano (McDonald o René Lavand), que no tienen manos sino muñones (Mahdi Gilbert) ¡y hasta que no tienen manos ni pies! (Buchinger). Y, sin embargo, ¡todos son o han sido grandes magos! Decidas lo que decidas finalmente, ante todo, ¡ánimo!  :Smile1: 

Y para muestra un mago que quizás ya hayas visto, el ya mencionado Mahdi Gilbert, que con solo dos muñones es capaz de realizar con una baraja verdaderas proezas técnicas:




Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## DaarkBro

Bueno, me interesaría el Expert card tecnique... y alguna que otra baraja... 

Coloclom, bien, si lo de decirte palabras de aliento no lo quieres escuchar, te entiendo, solo decirte que las pocas palabras que hemos cruzado por acá me han dejado saber de que tu personalidad vale... Saludos y Suerte.

¡BUENA SUERTE!

----------


## edmar

sinceramente, creo que practicar magia puede ayudarte a mejorar el movimiento. De todas firmas a mi me gustaria que me recomendases alguna forma de amaestrar conejos enanos. Tengo uno y gasta un mal humor... tengo miedo que destroce el sombrero si lo meto dentro de uno!
 :Smile1: 
Enviado desde mi ALCATEL_one_touch_995 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## b12jose

Que bonito día para dejar la magia... todos los años pasa, apúntame todo lo que te sobre, como será un pack grande, cargas tu con los gastos, no?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo no me meto en tus motivos porque quiero el libro de Julen Guerrero. Cada dia soy mas blando con el publico y ese libro explica de maravilla como ser un león en escena.

----------


## MagNity

Pues personalmente me parece fatal que lo dejes,... perdón que lo dejes es asunto tuyo, pero no puedes estar regalando material que es mio!!!! sabes que en su día fuimos grandes amigos, pero las cosas, parece a día de hoy, que se han torcido.
Así que, 
el spider penn, Moneda a través del vaso, Matrix,La magia de Ascanio, 13 escalones, magia con monedas y la magia pensada son mios!!!! y no me parece justo que los regales cuando te los deje a pesar de que no me dejaras nada (si!! una baraja,...wuaaaa!!!).

----------


## Odran

lamento mucho tu decision y espero que con el tiempo cojas animos de superar este obstaculo y sacr un repertorio que puedas hacer con las dificultades que tienes ahora. Seguro que rehabilitacion y esfuerzo te hacen mejorar mucho esa mano. Es una putada, lo se, pero la voluntad humana a veces no conoce limites, tenemos varios ejemplos que ni hace falta mencionar.
A mi me gustaria el libro de Slydini y el Tarantula. si es posible.
Y si en adelante decides retomarlo, te lo devuelvo encantado de la vida! Ok?
Un abrazo y animos!

----------


## eidanyoson

Si tu me dices ven, lo dejo todo... Si tu lo dejas todo, inocente de mi, yo te digo ven... 


Enviado desde mi MI 1S usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## julioso

Me gustaria el juego de monedas y la tarbell

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Vaaa tío, déjamelo todo a mi que soy de Asturias y te ahorras los envíos y todo el rollo.
Si es que dejar la magia en estas fechas tan alegres...

----------


## Rafa Perez

Hola Coloclom

----------


## Prendes

Hohoho
Yo quiero el cuarto tomo de Ascanio!!

----------


## Inherent

Si el origami es ese del muñequito con forma humana que se pincha por la parte de la cabeza en la espalda del espectador, me interesa. O es el de la figurita que se convierte en paloma? ummm

----------


## Mago Xuso

Lo primero que quiero decir es que no te rindas, ni te vengas abajo.

Y lo segundo te dire es que soy un chico que estoy aprendiendo así que me gusta que la gente me recomiende, por ello y teniendo un conejo, creo que te voy a pedir el conejo y el sombrero de desaparición de conejo. Aun así si ya esta cogido te escribo lo que más me interesaria cuerda india, spider pen, cambio instantanio de ropa y medio lleno medio vacio.

Si todo está cogido pues nada, mandame lo que quieras, cualquier cosa será bienvenida gracias.

Animo

----------


## A.S.B

Hola!

Decirte antes que nada que si has hecho despues de la operación rehabilitación, te lo comento porque soy Fisioterapeuta y despues de una operación hay que trabajar mucho para ir ganando fuerza , movilidad etc... 

Si decides al final deshacerte de tus cosas a mi me gustaria el spider pen, el microfono inalambrico, los altavoces ,y la etapa de potencia de tercer ciclo. Y como libros , me gustaria los 13 escalones o el bobo.
Tambien habia pensado en el agujero sin fondo o el sombrero para hacer aparecer un conejo.

Aunque se que son muchas cosas, como se que las ha pedido mucha gente y no se como vas a decidir hacer el reparto pues aqui te lo dejo.

Un saludo !

----------


## Manu Lopez

Pues realmente me interesan mucho la notas de Dani. Y como objeto la cuerda india, no sé si te lo abrán pedido antes, que me imagino que sí, pero espero te pongas en contacto conmigo. Y ánimo!, que sé por lo que estás pasando.

----------


## gaspy_xx

Buenas, lamento que lo dejes.

A mi me gustaría el tarántula, las notas de conferencia de Dani DaOrtiz y tiraje en cruz para monedas, el generador de humo  invisible, y si no te importa, alguna barajilla también  :Wink1:  gracias amigo, si quieres te paso mi e-mail por privado y lo hablamos, saludos!

----------


## Rubiolus

A mi cualquier cosa de monedas me gustaría...o la colección de monedas, o algún efecto con monedas o el Bobo......pero si pudiese elegir escogería la colección de moneda, supongo que incluyes de todo, aunque yo me conformaría con algunas cosillas que no tengo, alguna cajita, casc,Ag/Cu, etc....
Me da mucho palo pedir nada porque no nos conocemos y más que se produzca porque abandonas la magia....en cualquier caso me parece un detalle que lo regales pudiendo venderlo, aunque sea por una cuantía testimonial

Asi que aunque no me toque nada, gracias por el detalle

----------


## FrancoFer

En realidad es una pena, ojala sea una broma por el dia de los inocentes...

Y si no lo fuera, perseverancia solamente.
No encuentro prudente pedir y pedir como pira&#241;a...

Conserve sus cosas, quizas como un lindo recuerdo....

Enviado desde mi XT615 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## magicc

Hola Coloclom si pudieras darme lo que quieras te lo agradecería muchísimo porque estoy empezando y me cuesta buscar bien las cosas, por lo menos libros. 
Muchísimas gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Rubiolus

El cuarto tomo de Acanio jaja y el libro de Julen Guerrero y George Best...eso me pasa por no leer todo...jaja, en cualquier caso mejor asi...la generosidad humana no es tan grande

----------


## Mistico

Vaya mier...de mago estas hecho Colo...tanto tiempo con esta aficion y solo tienes esos libros? Bueno...mmm estoy pensando que ahora que tu mano no te va a servir para nada...no seras apto para conducir tu descapotable...me lo regalas? Te ofreceria dinero...pero se que no lo aceptarias...

Un abraCente!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## MagNity

Yo realmente flipo con la gente!!! aviso que por muy mal que me sepa lo de la P. Muñeca y porque hubo un tiempo en que eramos amigos... ahora resulta que puede ir regalando las cosas que son de otros y la gente aún sigue animandole... oye que así yo tambien doy cosas!!!
Además hemos encontrado que hay un par de personas más en el foro que resulta que tambien son suyas las cosas que el señor "Colo" se digna a regalar!!!  
Y a los que pedís cosas aún sabiendo que son robadas!! porque es lo que son... ya que no se devolvieron a su dueño... que os ·)(·!$%·(/·$%(·)!$ en la entrepierna, por que levantais la mano a cualquier regalo aunque sea de otro, hay que joderse!!! Vergüenza me daría a mi!!!! y luego no se puede uno descargar nada ni mirar videos en youtube pero robar el material a otro mago si! eso es legal parece ser....

----------


## asiebit

hola , no se si te quedara algo yo te queria pedri una mememonica, el micro inalambrico que ahora estoy pideidolo prestado y algún libro si te queda, el que me encantaria es el de Tarbell, un saludo

----------


## Coloclom

*
HAY MÁS*



Acabo de llegar de casa de mis abuelos, no recordaba que tenían un montón de cosas allí. La mayoría ya tienen unos años, pero están en perfecto estado. No las he traido ni nada porque mis abuelos ya son mayores y yo solo no podía embalarlo y acarretarlo, pero el que lo quiera se lo mando también, solo que tardarán unos días más (hasta que pase por casa de mis abuelos):



Colección completa de los DVD de Ben Salinas.

Moder coin magic, magic color, magic card,...


DVDs de Faustino Palmero y sus libros originales (me costó muchísimo conseguirlos) además de sus notas de tahurismo.

varios DVDs de David Roth, 2 DVDs de los Fat Brothers, Krypton, y Magia con cuerdas y cordones, de Oliver Stone.

Edición impresa de Marcial Lafuente Estefania (colección completa).

Aros chinos, tinta invisible, bajara que cambia el color del dolor (funciona con una pila de botón), Los Pilares de La Magia de Calatrava, Cigarro que se conviente en rosa, cascarilla de aceituna (ideal para hacer magia en un bar), Pintajes de Velazquez, Money Cash Coin, Tecnicas del salto y el culebreo, de René Lavand.

Y algunas cosillas más, pero ahora no me acuerdo de todo. A la noche termino la lista.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo sólo quiero uno de Estefanía: Dos tahúres y un revolver, que me falta.

----------


## julioso

Nose si es cierto lo que dice magnity... No conozco vuestra telacion... Pero cada vez esto huele mas a inocentada....

----------


## Ayy

Colo... espero que después de nuestra relación sentimental... tenga cierta preferencia, sobre todo porque te llame anoche nada más colgar este hilo.
No se si estás raro por ésto, o porque lo nuestro no va tan bien como pensabas, pero sabes que siempre te apoyaré en todo lo que decidas cari.
No obstante, hay dos grandes ilusiones que son de ambos, y no veo bien que las regales. La origami vale, pero la zig zag y la metamorfosis, son de
los dos.
Lo pongo por aqui porque tu me has obligado, pero que conste que me parece poco etico este hilo...

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Oh los de Ben Salinas me los dejas para mi, sin duda el mejor maestro que se puede tener, con Ben Salinas podéis quemar todos vuestros libros.

----------


## queco

Gracias por responder tan rapido. Podeis tachar el tarbell y la cascarilla de aceituna de la lista.

----------


## Coloclom

No entiendo estos ataques repentinos!! Yo no le debo nada a nadie!! Si tengo material de magnity es porque él me lo ha regalado, y podré hacer con ello lo que más me plazca. Sinceramente, no me esperaba esta reacción tuya! Mejor te los hubieras metido por...


Ayy, es cierto que son de los 2, pero tú no las usas, no tienes donde guardarlas, y al fin y al cabo fui yo quien puso el dinero. Y no creo que haya que mezclar lo sentimental con la magia. Nunca te he querido más o menos por ser mago o dejar de serlo.

Y espero que me entiendas, yo no puedo vivir con todo esto en mi casa

----------


## MrTrucado

Bueno, realmente la palabra como me siento después de leer el hilo varias veces y varios mensajes privados, es INDIGNADO.
Vale que sea 28, y que nos gastes la broma de que abandonas la magia, pero que para eso utilices el que vas a tener una disminunción fisica me parece indignante.
Yo tengo un hermano impedido, no de nacimiento, y se lo que sufre la persona y la familia, así que no se como puedes gastar bromas de tal talante sea 28,29 o san patricio.
Lo que no entiendo es como el equipo de moderación, empezando por Ricardo Solo , Mag nity, siguiendole la broma, me parece de mal gusto, los moderadores moderan el foro pero quien los controla a ellos? los coordinadores, Iban es peor que ellos y Olmedo aparece cuando aparece, encima con rutinas que tienen trucaje de video y nadie dice nada, la verdad es que me siento indignado, la palabra es indignado.
Exijo una disculpa por tu parte colocom y que sea publica, y que el equipo de moderacion tome medidas.
O es que los moderadores y los coordinadores no leen las reglas del foro, o todos moros o todos cristianos.
Aquí os dejo una de las normas;
*Todo miembro del foro se compromete a NO realizar las siguientes acciones*:
El menosprecio a las distintas razas, religiones, orientaciones sexuales, culturas, etnias, discapacidades, diferentes nacionalidades, distintos géneros
SI LO QUE OCURRE AQUI NO ES UN MENOSPRECIO QUE VENGA DIOS Y LO VEA

----------


## julioso

Mr trucado 100% de acuerdo

----------


## sann

He de decir que si lo que MrTrucado dice es cierto, porque no he hablado con nadie, comparto esa indignacion y ese mal estar, amenudo trabajo con personas discapacitadas y me parece una falta de respeto y de inmoralidad tremenda, mas defraudado aun si cabe con los moderadores, y los que han participado, sin duda mi opinion acerca de algunos de vosotros habra cambiado radicalmente.

Me parece que el respeto haca las personas es mas importante incluso que el respeto al arte, al que tambien se lo has faltado.

Hay quien dice que las normas estan para romperlas, en muchos casos lo comparto, hoy no, esta norma no! por menos ami se me excluyó un buen tiempo del foro.

*Todo miembro del foro se compromete a NO realizar las siguientes acciones*:
El menosprecio a las distintas razas, religiones, orientaciones sexuales, culturas, etnias, discapacidades, diferentes nacionalidades, distintos géneros
SI LO QUE OCURRE AQUI NO ES UN MENOSPRECIO QUE VENGA DIOS Y LO VEA

----------


## Coloclom

Pero a quien se ha menospreciado?

Os dais cuenta que estais atacando a la persona más mala del foro?

----------


## renard

Sabes que te tengo mucho cariño Mrtrucado de verdad lo digo y tu lo sabes bien,entiendo tu enfado pero entonces porque haz participado en la broma ,pidiendo el iman de pvc?Yo pensaba que sabias que era una broma y sigo pensando lo mismo,creo que machacar ahora a coloclom y los mod no es del todo justo,hoy es un dia de bromas y si esta se ha pasado de rosca pues que coloclom y los mod pidan disculpas y olvidemos nos de esto,al menos esto es mi deseo ya que se estan enfrentando gente que considero buenas personas y que no deberian enfrentarce,si alguien se a equivocado que pida disculpas y aqui no a pasado nada.Alguna vez se hacen o se dicen cosas sin pensar asi que Sann tu opinion sobre algunos del foro no deberia canbiar por esta broma que a echo coloclom.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Mistico

Habia escrito una parrafada...pero...bah, no merece la pena. Un saludo y feliz a&#241;o nuevo.

P.D. No escribo tildes porque dan problema desde el movil, disculpad. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coloclom

No tenía pensado intervenir hasta la noche.

Pero en vista de que el hilo se desvirtua, creo que es mejor intervenir ahora, antes de que me coman vivo.

Me dio la impresión de que Mr Trucado hablaba en broma, por el comentario que hizo de Luis, me pareció un ataque tan gratuito, que resultaba sospechoso.

Y no sé si quienes escribieron a continuación piensan que he obrado mal.


En cualquier caso, si alguien considera que he sido irrespetuoso, pido disculpas, desde luego que nunca fue mi intención.
Jamás en mi vida he judgado a una persona por aquellas circunstancias con las que ha nacido o, que sin quererlo, la vida le ha reparado. En este sentido puedo ir con la cabeza alta.

Pero soy consciente de que alguien se ha podido sentir molesto, pues las bromas no son del agrado de todo el mundo.

De nuevo, pido disculpas.


Gracias Renard por intervenir pacíficamente, es un gesto bonito que te honra.

Y señor Mr Trucado, te voy a dar matarile! (es coña). Has sido muy atrevido al darle ese giro al hilo, piensa que hay gente (como yo) que a la mínima se tira con el cuchillo entre los dientes, y se me podrían haber comido vivo... Menos mal que no me da por atacarme a mi mismo... Sería una lucha encarnizada.


A todos los demás, gracias por participar en esto, de una forma u otra. Para bien o para mal se han echado unas risas, porque las desgracias de unos, son las gracias de otros. Pero creo que nadie debe sentirse mal, hoy es el día de los inocentes, y es más fácil ser engañado que engañar.

Para compensaros, TiendaMagia accede a realizar un descuento del 50% en todos los imanes de PVC, en el cuarto libro de Ascanio, en EL tarbell (aunque en realidad son 8) que la mayoría me habeis pedido un solo libro, La velocidad del amago de George Best (futbolista ganador de un balón de oro), El pase preciso de Julen Guerrero (exjugador del Atlhetic Club de Bilbao), El arte de desaparecer de Eddy Mercks (mejor ciclista de la historia), un agujero sin fondo para desapariciones (no sé que pensabais algunos meter dentro... no quiero ser malpensado), el tiraje en cruz para monedas (cruz que tuvo alguno para pedirlo), La baraja nemonica (viene marcada por las caras, concretamente los indices), el generador de HUMO INVISIBLE (muy útil si se trabaja en lugares de oscuridad total), la etapa de potencia de tercer ciclo (aunque ya somos mayores para ir en triciclo), la cascarilla para aceitunas y tecnicas del salto y el culebro de René Lavand.

Y de regalo, un fortisimo abrazo para todos

Pd: Lastima que la mayoria me pidieseis todo por MP :(
Pd2: El descapotable para Mistico, que se lo enviaré en formato MPG por whatsapp

----------


## FrancoFer

Editado por mi. - repetido -

----------


## DaarkBro

A ver, veo que el hilo se ha desviado, a estas alturas estoy perdido, no sé si se está celebrando el famoso 28/12 o qué _@#~€&_ pasa.

Pero a ver, muchos de ustedes se conocen, incluso en persona; no entiendo tal "indignación" hacia una broma. Ok., se sabe que hay mucha gente discapacitada de verdad y se sabe lo mucho que sufren, pero... ¿por tal o X broma cambiaría el criterio que se tiene hacia X usuario? ¿No se supone que son personas ya adultas y maduras y con una capacidad de razonamiento bastante desarrollado como para saber que el propósito de una broma no es discriminar a nadie? (Ojo, digo "son" para que _no me caigan encima a decirme que apenas yo soy un niño_. Sí, tan solo tengo 17, *pero ustedes sí son adultos ¿no?*)...

Entonces, no entiendo tal actitud avasallante de muchos acá.

Como les dije, no sé de qué manera va el hilo, si de inocentada o no, pero... _no hay que perder la capacidad de razonamiento... ¿o sí?._

_Saludos._

EDITO: Hasta ahora me doy cuenta (por el comentario de Coloclom), que el hilo sí iba de broma, pero vamos, que lo dicho arriba creo que es lo que es.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Si es que mis estudios de Comunicación Audiovisual tenían que salir por algún lado... maldita sea!!  :Smile1: 

Feliz día de los inocentes. Sonreir es gratis.

Por otra parte, si alguien se ha sentido mal por la broma, por TODA la broma (incluídos comentarios de Mr. Trucado hacia entre otros, yo), desde moderación pedimos disculpas, aunque pensamos que es una broma del día, y no debe ir más allá. 

Saludetes! :D


PD: para el que no lo sepa, se buscan extras para el próximo rodaje de Juego de Tronos en Granada...  :Wink1:  y el hijo de Piqué ha nacido!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Si es que mis estudios de Comunicación Audiovisual tenían que salir por algún lado... maldita sea!!  :Smile1: 

Feliz día de los inocentes. Sonreir es gratis.

Por otra parte, si alguien se ha sentido mal por la broma, por TODA la broma (incluídos comentarios de Mr. Trucado hacia entre otros, yo), desde moderación pedimos disculpas, aunque pensamos que es una broma del día, y no debe ir más allá. 

Saludetes! :D


PD: para el que no lo sepa, se buscan extras para el próximo rodaje de Juego de Tronos en Granada...  :Wink1:  y el hijo de Piqué ha nacido!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

PD: Quiero el libro de Julen Guerrero, y si hace falta el de Raúl González Blanco.

----------


## arahan70

y ahora es cuando Julioso, Sann y alguien más le dicen a Coloclom con sonrisa maliciosa "inocente palomita, que te dejaste engañar..." y todos nos reímos y el hilo regresa a su estado original, una muy buena e ingeniosa broma del día de los inocentes llevada muy inteligentemente por todos los bromistas y con buen talante y humor por los embromados... ¿no?

----------


## Ayy

bueno, yo me quedo con lo de que me quieres igual por ser mejor o peor mago.. jajajaja
ha estado bien la broma, cuando se regalan cosas la gente se tira eh? xD

----------


## MrTrucado

Bueno, de enfadado nada, la broma ha sido muy buena colocom, te digo que por un momento me la has colado, pero he pensado, voy a devolversela, a ti y a los moderadores que todos los años nos gastais alguna, la verdad es que Olmedo se la ha comido con patatas,ja,ja el que es un fenomeno como mago como va a editar los videos, cuando he recibido su privado me partía la caja.Igual te lo digo a ti magnity tu y tus compañeros haceis un gran trabajo en el foro.
Tengo que decir que me he pasado un poco pero es que si no, no colaba, si he ofendido a alguién le pido mil disculpas, empezando por julioso, sann, Renard (yo si que te quiero,ja,ja) y todos los administradores y moderadores del foro.
Un abrazo a todos y FELIZ DIA DE LOS INOCENTES

----------


## Mistico

A mi me la has colado Mr. Habia escrito una parrafada...que menos mal que el espiritu navide&#241;o me hizo borrar en el ultimo momento y desear Feliz A&#241;o Nuevo. Enhorabuena por la inocentada, hace muuuuchos a&#241;os que no me la colaban. Durante un momento me plantee que fuera broma, pero dado el "tono" de las palabras...me la comi. 

Ahora solo puedo decir...Jajajajjaa que mamon!! 

Un abrazo!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## S. Alexander

A lo largo del día he ido siguiendo el hilo, más o menos... lo que me he jartao a reír. Cómo me alegra que siga habiendo inocentes en el mundo, ¡es vuestra la Tierra!

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## MrTrucado

Ja,ja,ja, gracias mistico es que llevo gastando todo el dia bromas, hoy he hecho creer a una mesa de 12 hombres que una chica que parecia una modelo que era un tio, a un compañero de trabajo que unas mandarinas sabían a manzana y así todo el día, y claro en el foro también, la clave es decir las cosas en serio y los detalles , esos pequeños detalles, ja,ja,
Y es que los moderadores ya se la merecían, ja,ja todos los años nos la meten, por cierto he tenido un pequeño compinche entre los moderadores, ja,ja se dice el pecado pero no el pecador.

----------


## DaarkBro

¡No me chinguen! Que me la he comido...  :117: 

Al principio sí tenía el pensamiento que era broma, pero luego las palabras iban subiendo de tono que "¡vaya! se van a joder estos tíos..  :117: "

Bueno, buena broma. Es verdad lo que dicen por ahí, es más fácil ser engañado que engañar. xdd!

Saludos.

----------


## Coloclom

Que bonito final  :Smile1: 

Me alegra que al final todos hayamos podido echar unas risas. Lástimas que algunos se queden sin los regalos.

Y me quedo con dos intrigas: Qué había escrito Mistico que tuvo que borrar, y quien fue el moderador complice de Mr Trucado...


Y también me intriga saber que hubieran hecho algunos con ciertos regalos...


Un abrazo a todos!

----------


## julioso

Yo reconozco que al principio colo, cuando tus abuelos no...
Y estoy/aba con mrtrucao porque odio las bromas...
existe la tarbell en un tomo.......(estoy por comprarla)

----------


## Orioriol

Jajaja aunque ya lo he visto raro y en algún momento he pensado en inocentada, reconozco que me la he comido como el que más. Aún y así, Coloclom, me alegro mucho de que puedas seguir posteando por aquí y que sigas haciendo disfrutar con tu magia. Resulta una alegría saber que todo era una broma, me quedo con las risas  :Smile1:  Felicidades también a todos los demás inocentes como yo! Que lo valemos jajaja. Un abrazo compañeros

----------


## Inherent

Aparte de la coña marinera, Me quedo con lo de que muchos se negaban a recibir las cosas gratis. Creo que es una actitud loable.  :Smile1:  

Si esta situación hubiera sido real, y fuera un amigo cercano de quien quiere deshacerse del material, le hubiera dicho que esperara un mes y lo pensara una, dos, tres, diez veces. que las cosas hechas en caliente luego llevan a arrepentimientos.

Una buena inocentada que creo que no menosprecia ni hace daño a nadie! feliz año por cierto.

----------


## MagNity

Bueno, que Colo intente engañar a cualquiera de moderación es imposible, perro viejo. Así que evidentemente jugamos con el tema.
Mr. Trucado, ni te haces idea de algunos cruces de conversaciones por saber si lo tuyo era en serio o no, teníamos ciertas dudas pero tus ataques eran muy fuertes (sobretodo porque como te comenté no encontraba nada que uno pudiera sentirse ofendido respecto el tema de discapacidad, un tema que por desgracia me toca muy cerca y en varias de sus formas). Lo que me daba más miedo no era lo que pensarás tu, eso es fácil de hablarlo despues sino de como se podía ir la cosa de madre porque la gente se mueve en cadena y puede reclamar cosas por una bandera que no toca. Creo que has jugado muy muy duro.. ya te vale..xDDDD 
Comentar que la gente solo lee el primer post casi, porque el primer post en el que comento que las cosas no son suyas, la gente o le importa un pimineto o como creo, solo ve: ¡¡¡hay un tipo que regala cosas!!!! yo quiero, yo quiero!!! jejeje
Por último hacer notar que ha sido un día de ingreso de gente, y es que parece ser que el hecho de que alguien regalase algo ha sido suficiente como para que algunas persona se registraran (hemos comprobado que no son falsas identidades por si las moscas).
Un abrazo a todos, y los que se mosqueen, que se den cuenta que no hay ninguna intención de faltar a nadie, que no vale la pena enfadarse.

----------


## Odran

Jajaja, bueno, cuando lei el primer post no decia en ningun momento que algo no fuese suyo. Y pense en que era una inocentada... pero por si acaso, como decia el, pa tirarlo a la basura, pues seguro que lo podemos aprovechar otros!
Lo que mas me alegra es que sea una broma y que no deje la magia ni tenga ese problema en la mano. Pero una cosa es una cosa, y "dos es dos" como defia Cruiff, asi que lo prometido es deuda: cuando me llega mi tarantula? :P jaja.
Saludos

----------


## Rubiolus

A ver...había muchos nombres de cosas que sólo se la podeis colar a los que empiezan.....a mi me la habeis colado hasta que me ha dado por leerlo todo; en mi primera lectura la verdad no hice caso de los autores, y por eso me la habeis colado...porque hay muchos nombres ridiculos para juegos...y los que se han puesto que eran de coña no desentonan con algunos nombres que a veces se leen por ahi verdaderos....cuando he leido a Prendes poner lo del 4º volumen de Ascanio ya me he dado cuenta....buena broma

----------


## Mistico

> A ver...hab&#237;a muchos nombres de cosas que s&#243;lo se la podeis colar a los que empiezan.....a mi me la habeis colado hasta que me ha dado por leerlo todo; en mi primera lectura la verdad no hice caso de los autores, y por eso me la habeis colado...porque hay muchos nombres ridiculos para juegos...y los que se han puesto que eran de co&#241;a no desentonan con algunos nombres que a veces se leen por ahi verdaderos....cuando he leido a Prendes poner lo del 4&#186; volumen de Ascanio ya me he dado cuenta....buena broma


Esa parte estaba claro que era broma jejjeje, la de Mr Trucado...era la dura...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubiolus

Hombre.....a mi lo de Mr Trucado de broma para mi tiene poco la verdad, llevar algo divertido al campo de la polémica y encima en un medio impersonal como este en que lo que se escribe y como se escribe no se asemejan a como se diría en persona......yo no conozco a nadie de aqui, no se como es la gente realmente, pero si alguien que no "esté en el ajo" entre al trapo y suelte perlas que no se extrañe nadie....

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Místico mírate lo de las tildes en el móvil :P

(es solo por dar por saco, sé que no te las reconoce)

Un abrazo!

----------


## Mistico

> M&#237;stico m&#237;rate lo de las tildes en el m&#243;vil :P
> 
> (es solo por dar por saco, s&#233; que no te las reconoce)
> 
> Un abrazo!


Voy a dejar de escribir desde el "celular" o voy a tener que buscar palabras que no tengan tilde ej: celular jejejej. 

Lo siento.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coloclom

Aún esta tarde me siguen llegando mensajes (prural) de gente pidiendome cosas...






> Bueno, que Colo intente engañar a cualquiera de moderación es imposible


Y  aún así hace dos años colé una en el equipo de moderación que trajo a  todos de cabeza durante días. Y no consiguieron resolver nada hasta que  confesé. Eso sí,todos sospechaban de mi. Se ve que la mala fama...


Aunque la mejor inocentada que hice fue la de John Nash. Si lo poneis en el buscador os echareis unas risas.






> Pero una cosa es una cosa, y "dos es dos" como defia Cruiff, asi que lo  prometido es deuda: cuando me llega mi tarantula? :P jaja.
> Saludos


Cruiff fue un dios!!

Quieres también el terrario?





> A ver...había muchos nombres de cosas que sólo se la podeis colar a los que empiezan....


Y yo creo que eso fue lo mejor, convertirlo en una broma selectiva. Inmediatamente muchos (los que se pararan a leer) sabrían que se trataba de una broma, mientras que los más aventurados, que por leer solo lo que más llama la atención, caerían en ella. De esta forma pudimos reirnos muchos desde el primer momento.

Yo lo escribía y ya me salían carcajadas solo de imaginar...

----------


## Ignacio H

Dios, he picado como un tonto... me la habeis colado!  :117:

----------


## Lukan

jajajaja menos mal que he ido al último post... =P

Bravo!!

----------


## Mossy

Jajajajajaja... aplausos. Yo me leí los 2 primeros y estaba flipando, después fui al último y ya caí... ha sido buena, ha sido buena.

----------


## Moss

¿Te queda algo?.

----------


## Coloclom

La voluntad! Porque vergüenza ya no tengo  :117:

----------


## Coloclom

Antes de saber que era broma :



> Cualquier  libro Colocom, mandame uno o dos de nivel medio avanzado, confio en tu criterio.
> G.I,  *Baul metamorfosis* y la *zig-zag*.pero vamos.. cualquiera de  las grandes ilusiones
> Y el micro inalambrico.. el mio murio hace un par de meses y aun no me puedo permitir uno jej
> 
> Eres  una persona increible y aunque apenas o nunca hallamos cruzado palabra  por aqui te he leido muchisimo y te admiro en secreto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: He editado este  mensaje un monton de veces, intentando no parecer un egoista  avericioso, bueno.. mis mejores deseos para ti colocom!




Al descubrir el engaño:






> me parece una falta de respeto y de inmoralidad tremenda, mas defraudado aun si cabe con los moderadores, y los que han participado, sin duda mi opinion acerca de algunos de vosotros habra cambiado radicalmente.
> 
> Me parece que el respeto haca las personas es mas importante incluso que el respeto al arte, al que tambien se lo has faltado.
> 
> Hay quien dice que las normas estan para romperlas, en muchos casos lo comparto, hoy no, esta norma no! por menos ami se me excluyó un buen tiempo del foro.
> 
> *Todo miembro del foro se compromete a NO realizar las siguientes acciones*:
> El menosprecio a las distintas razas, religiones, orientaciones sexuales, culturas, etnias, discapacidades, diferentes nacionalidades, distintos géneros
> SI LO QUE OCURRE AQUI NO ES UN MENOSPRECIO QUE VENGA DIOS Y LO VEA


Oye Sann, a mi me has dejado con la duda. sigues admirandome o ya no me quieres? porque había pensado en hacerte mi discípulo, ser tu sensei. Juntos podriamos hacer grandes cosas, solo tendrías que agarrarte a mi bolsillo.


Es una coña, no me tomes a mal. Solo que estaba releyendo el hilo y echándome unas risas cuando vi lo opuesto de tus dos mensajes! Desde aquí te mando un abrazo.

Pd: Uno de los inocentes editó su hilo. Ahora solo pone: Hola Coloclom

jajajajjaa Lo escribo porque sé que a algunos moderadores les hará gracia saberlo.

----------


## magopinilla

Hola ami me vendría bien el baúl metamorfosis y las 2 tórtolas las cuidaría muy bien dado ke ya tengo 3 también me gustaría el generador de humo y el micrófono inalámbrico , espero tu respuesta pronto y lo siento por lo tuyo un abrazo

----------


## Ravenous

Sin palabras me acabo de quedar.

----------


## FrancoFer

:Eek: 


Enviado desde mi XT615 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## renard

Increible!!!Pero aunque este hilo sea una broma al leerlo me da pena,tengo un sentimiento algo raro en mi,me doy cuenta de lo diferente que soy,no se si es bueno malo o absurdo,puede que sea porque soy un gilip.....,pero no podria acceptar el material de un mago que deja la magia porque ya no puede hacerlo por este tipo de problema,acada vez que cojeria esa baraja sus monedas o el generador de humo INVSIBLE,pensaria en el y no haria magia con amor ni alegria,otra cosa seria tener este material como un recuerdo pero no se si podria utilizarlo en publico creo que soy demasiado romantico puede ser,pero yo no haria magia con tu material Coloclom.

----------


## MagNity

SI,... está demostrado que tenía razón, aún hay usuarios que no se leen más que el primer post y velozmente,... despues de 9 páginas donde pasa de todo aún hay quien solicita algo, que le vamos ha hacer. (Renard, no va por ti)

----------


## Odran

Entiendo lo que dices Renard... pero en caso de ser verdad algo asi... mejor que algiuen lo siga usando para ilusionar, a que acabe en la basura... Digo yo. Vaya, que es una pu**da beneficiarse de la desgracia ajena... pero en casos asi, no se, mejor darle un uso a esas cosas.
Yo sigo esperando con ilusion mi tarantula (con terrario!! wow, la de efectos que podre hacer!).

----------


## arabell

Pues a mi me ha parecido muy ingeniosa la broma.
Y los que habeis picado... pues tomarlo con humor que no es para tanto, yo en ningun momento he tenido la sensacion de que se menospreciaba a nadie.

Un saludo y Feliz Año

----------


## sann

Ya sabes cosas que se dicen, como cuando alguien que no te cae bien se muere y tu dices... ooh pobre era una buena persona.. y por dentro piensas ( pooooorr fiin cae el pesao este ) pues igual, que no digo que te mueras eh.. aun no.. xD 

pero bueno admito que me entraron ganillas de atropellarte la otra mano jaja alee a cascarla ! pero con la mano buena eh

----------


## Moss

Colocom, mis regalos siguen sin llegar.

Acuérdate del pez ese que aguantaba tanto sin respirar; aguantar, aguantará... pero ya estoy dudando que llegue vivo.


RAVENOUS: Llámame o mándame una postal, que tengo algo tuyo.

----------


## MrTrucado

Renard, que grande eres y que buena persona, sin duda una especie en peligro de extinción, hoy en día en que cada uno mira por su interés, todavia queda gente buena.

----------


## Coloclom

Pues yo de sé de uno, que a la muerte de un (gran) mago, muy poco después de su fallecimiento, fue a pedirle a su viuda sus pertenencias. Libros, objetos, etc... 

Lo sé porque me lo dijo su viuda. Y no se conocían de nada.
La viuda es una señora muy mayor, se lo dio todo.

No doy nombres, que en este mundo nos conocemos todos, y si doy nombres se puede liar parda.

Lo digo como algo anecdótico en respuesta a Renard, no para atacar a nadie...

Como ves Renard, no todos son como tú

----------

